# Best Site In The World By Far*



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2

*Unless you're an infant an never heard of DOS!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

....awesome


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm playing Ultimate soccer manager 2 on there now


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well that's a few days I won't get back!


----------



## stevezx7r (Mar 29, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

this is incredible


----------

